
Rumor: Intel to Skip 10nm for Desktop CPUs, Will Offer 7nm Desktop CPUs in 2022 - CoolGuySteve
https://wccftech.com/intel-skips-10nm-desktop-cpus-7nm-desktop-launch-2022/
======
sunstone
Mr. Buffet will be happy he bailed on his Intel stock.

